# Terminator Base size



## demoric (Apr 18, 2010)

I currently have 42 unpainted terminator units. Of those units only 4 are newer with a larger base. My question is am I required to change base sizes or is the ruling you can use what they came with. I have seen conflicting information online and wondered if there was a clear answer here.

I really don't want to try and rebase them all since I just finished assembling the lot, bot I'd rather do it now before I have to paint them all if it's required.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

The rules state that you can use them with the bases they came with. So use the bases they came with, being the ones you already have. Anything else, you would have to get your oponent's agreement on


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

the new termies, must be used on 40mm base;s, but any old termies that came on 25mm base's can still be used


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

fynn said:


> the new termies, must be used on 40mm base;s


no the new termis must be based on the bases supplied (barring permission to use them on other bases), and considering there supplied with 25mm and 40mm bases they can technically be based on either, of course anyone with half a brain knows the 25mm bases are for the beacon, but when was the last time you saw that type of 40k player with a mind.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

As a general rule of thumb, if your terminators have a slotta base they are 25mm, else they are probably 40mm with regard to base size. As far as I know all plastic terminators are provided with 40mm bases.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

humakt said:


> As a general rule of thumb, if your terminators have a slotta base they are 25mm, else they are probably 40mm with regard to base size. As far as I know all plastic terminators are provided with 40mm bases.


Only the current Terminators are supplied with 40mm bases. As Stella said, the box also includes four 25mm bases, which are intended for the teleport homer the box includes. 

Previous Terminator sculpts were mounted on 25mm bases, and came with 25mm bases instead of 40mm bases. You can use old Terminator sculpts on 25mm bases, or rebase them on 40mm bases if you prefer. New (current) Terminator sculpts -must- be on 40mm bases.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I have always used that rule where you use the bases they were supplied on. So, the old metal terminator I think were supplied with both the smaller 25mm base and larger 40mm, so either is fine I would think.


----------



## piotrasdabadman91 (Nov 7, 2009)

I think they look better on a bigger base anyhow


----------



## demoric (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. I'll keep the smaller 25mm bases then. I didn't want to have to rebase them all to a larger size since I'd just finished assembling and priming them.



> Default
> As a general rule of thumb, if your terminators have a slotta base they are 25mm, else they are probably 40mm with regard to base size. As far as I know all plastic terminators are provided with 40mm bases.


You are correct. All of my older smaller based units are the slot type. I can tell you for a fact though that the older plastic terminators were issued the 25mm base. 

Other differences than a newer molds besides being slot based: units do not have a large "shield" looking section on the left shoulder pad, and many have an annoying gap right above the waste line due to how they are assembled.


----------

